# What are the 10 things you do to stay fit and healthy?



## Derek Wilson (Mar 9, 2020)

*1. Set goals:*
 They must be measurable, achievable even if difficult and have a fixed date . A good one is to sing up for a race. If you are not into endurance sports set yourself a goal in terms of weight to lift, measurements of biceps / delts or lean muscle mass. Don?t say ?I?m going to run a 5K? or ?I want to reach 16% of body fat percentage?. Say ?I want to reach 16% of fat percentage for Christmas ? or ?I am going to run my local 5K race on 23 of August?

*2. Have a long term plan:*
Do like the pros. Take 2 or 3 yearly goals with a few resting weeks in between. You can just do like that and train for (say) 3 months in a row and rest a month in between or set up a more serious periodisation plan for the whole year: Here an explainer: InsideTracker DIY Basic


*3. Do not obsess about results:*
If you fail short of your goal do not obsess. Learn from your results and use it to improve. There will be many more races and they aren?t going to close the gym because of not reaching your 1RM. Mind the process not the results. What?s important is the training and how fit you have got not this one race or lift.


*4. Mind your nutrition: *
You are what you eat. There are good books about the matter. Stay away from fads and follow a nutrition plan that you can keep without effort. Simply focusing on eating clean food can do much. Learn to cook, this will be a crucial skill.

Also,
For one decreasing food intake is much more effective than increasing physical activity to achieve weight loss. If one wants to cut down 300 kcal of energy then one can run in the park for 3 miles or do not eat 2 ounces of potato chips. It?s too simple to do. Samuel Klein, MD at Washington University?s School of Medicine said that some studies have been highlighted that doing exercises against diet is enough to lose weight. Some says that the the participants tend to lose more weight by dieting alone than by exercise alone. Of course, both the aspects can work but if both together are implemented then it would be even better.


The concept is that when one depends on exercises alone, then it often backfires, because exercise?s effects on the hunger and appetite hormones, which make one, feel hungrier and after exercises one happens to eat more than one has burnt. As Newton?s third law of motion says to every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. So, similar thing happens with our body metabolism also. Thanks!


----------

